# Safe woods.



## Fraction (Aug 29, 2011)

I've been looking online at 'safe' woods to let the mice have access to, and found a lot of conflicting information. For instance: some websites say that beech is a known toxic wood, others say that it is a 'safe' wood.

I figured I'd ask you guys if you have a list of known safe woods, since y'all are the experts!


----------



## Fraction (Aug 29, 2011)

Nobody know?


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Generally, any wood that is safe to give to a parrot, is safe for mice. 
Try searching online for parrot safe woods, or rabbit safe wood.

Apple branches, mimosas, Bradford pears, lots of common trees are great mouse toys.


----------



## Fraction (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks Rhasputin.

Are there any woods (like pine I think) that are categorically unsafe for mice?


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Pine is fine if it's kiln-dried 

Here are a couple of lists:

http://www.egerbil.com/safe_woods_for_gerbils
It's aimed at gerbils, but it'll be the same for mice.

http://www.degutopia.co.uk/degutoxic.htm
Aimed at degus, but again still relevent.


----------



## Fraction (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks for the links! I'm going to buy some thick Hazel and apple wood chews for the girls.


----------

